# Defending The Alba Name.



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

link:

http://www.ipos.gov.sg/main/legalresources...dtm5495-90.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

What's all that about?

The name Alba has been used on electrical equipment for years here in the UK.

A friend had an Alba record player I remember in the 1960's. I had to make do with a Dansette.









Had an idea it may have been a name of the Thorn group but I may be wrong.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Alba, is also the Gaelic name for Scotland


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

'Alba' is a brand name that Seiko use for their less expensive watches in the Far East


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Padraig said:


> Alba, is also the Gaelic name for Scotland


Interesting.

Anything in common with the old word for England.....Albion?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

richp said:


> 'Alba' is a brand name that Seiko use for their less expensive watches in the Far East


 Isn't it for Seiko watches aimed at young entry level buyers?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

> Interesting.
> 
> Anything in common with the old word for England.....Albion?


It's possible, the name has Celtic origins and at one point, the Welsh colonised the east coast of what is now England and Scotland.

The earliest britons were Celts, it was only until the Romans arrived in the early 80's AD that the mix of cultures started on a larger scale.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote [email protected] Jan,2005 06:35PM.



> The earliest britons were Celts, it was only until the Romans arrived in the early 80's AD that the mix of cultures started on a larger scale.


I`ve had an interest in ancient history especially of Britain,I`m no way an expert.Sorry to contradict you Padraig but as far I have understood from things I`ve read the Celts were not the earliest Britains.Some sources talk of human habitation from 8500BC of Neolithic people from what is now Spain and France being the first to settle here.The Beaker people are described as being pre-Celt.Sources also speak of the Picts being pre-Celt and that they inhabited much of Britain before being "Pushed north" by the Celts.However this is only what I understood from things I`ve read and seen and I also remember a historian saying something along the lines of "The study of history is a never ending arguement"

Sorry for going way off the topic of watches.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

You're probably correct, I'm no expert on the subject either







I have heard of the Beaker people, I'll need to read up on them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Padraig, what I`ve seen and heard of historians they`ll probably end up deciding that the chinese got here first


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Ron Jr said:


> richp said:
> 
> 
> > 'Alba' is a brand name that Seiko use for their less expensive watches in the Far East
> ...


In the Seiko shop In Chiang Mia (Thailand) the whole Alba range occupy a lower price point than the Seikos and seem to cater for a wide range of buyer. I think that Alba is the oriental equivalent of Lorus/Pulsar.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The Alba brand may be low end, but, IMHO, they have some interesting designs in their Alba Roox series.

http://www.alba.jp/


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Padraig, what I`ve seen and heard of historians they`ll probably end up deciding that the chinese got here first


I seem to remember something I read in the Doomsday book about Chinese takeaways


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote [email protected] Jan 2005, 08:16PM.



> I seem to remember something I read in the Doomsday book about Chinese takeaways


I used to work with a Chinese ward sister in the 70`s who told me that the Scots

were decended from the Chinese and that that made her my aunt.When asked

how see came by this idea she said that bagpipes and traditional chinese music

sound the same














. She wasn`t someone you argued with, only 4`8" tall

looked about 14 but everybody was terrified of her there was never any trouble

when she was on a shift


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> The Alba brand may be low end, but, IMHO, they have some interesting designs in their Alba Roox series.
> 
> http://www.alba.jp/


 Not bad. Seem to be Japan only (as usual)!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

For richp. Obtainable, Japan market or not.


----------

